

Ask HN: Which WordPress theme, code snippet and Math eq plugins you use? - sytelus

There is just too much noise in search results and general information is not optimized for technical blogs anyway. I&#x27;ll be going through lot of these myself but wanted to know if community here has some strong preferences or glowing revs for any options.
======
davidkrug
I use the Thesis Theme, and no plugins minus a related posts plugin.

